# any coop pictures?



## aneal

Hello. I have been educating myself on pidgeons as I am planning on getting a pair of homing pigdeons. I am having trouble finding pictures of outside coops. Does anyone have a picture they would share or some verry good instructions. Thank you much! Angie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Angie & welcome to the forum!

I don't have any pictures handy at the moment but I'm sure others do and will be along to help. If you do a search (google) on the internet for pigeon+loft+photos, you should be able to find all kinds of links to various designs and ideas.

When considering building a loft/coop, you need to figure out the basics first. How many birds are you planning on keeping (in total), how much money can you spend on the construction and how large can you build it. Once you've got this figured out, then you can begin to plan and figure out where to begin. There is also a difference between a loft and a coop. A coop is generally a small affair and a loft is a bigger operation.

Let us know the answer to these questions and then we can take it from there


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Angie, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Here's a link to a thread in the resource section that you might find helpful:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12912

Good luck with your project.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds

Angie
check out this link and then scroll to the bottom. You'll see lots of pictures of lofts. 

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

Angie... Et all,


Check this...

http://www.pigeon.org/showcaselofts.htm


... click through the 03, 04 and 05 Showcase Lofts entries. There's good pictures and verbage with most and some of them even have sketches showing the design / floorplan.


----------



## westy

my pigeon loft


----------



## aneal

*appreciative aneal*

Thank you all for the links and pictures. My husband and I are going to be moving into our first home.(Rental housesand military bases discourage lofts) So I can finally pursue raising and training homing pidgeons! Angie


----------



## aneal

*My plan*

I am planning on having no more than eight pigdeons at the most. The area I have in my yard will not be big enough for bunches. I was thinking maybe a loft that is 6ft by 4ft would be big enough to start with.One pair is what I'm going to begin with only after I feel I have a good home for them and have enough know- how to take care of them. I have read/heard that the first pair (having been raised at a different home) when let out they will "home" back to their original home. If this is true how do you keep any to start with unless you have a large cage they can exercise in. I want the birds to be able to fly without a cage. Thanks! Angie


----------



## Jiggs

That is a problem for everyone. Most have a breeding loft and the birds do not fly and also have as well as a flying loft to fly the babies and as they get bigger they will have their own babies.

I lent a few birds to get started and slowly released them back to their own owner as I built up my line.

there are a few ways to fly old birds but they will have to have at least two rounds of babies in your loft. I have one pair that I loft fly.


----------



## Jiggs

I also think you should get at least three pairs otherwise without proper control, the babies when older, they will interbreed.

I would leave this to the experts as there are specific ways to do this

Oh and Westy - you have a nice loft

Here is my link - not a good picture but can give you an idea

http://photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/PIGEONS/?action=view&current=DSC01789.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley

Nice lofts Westy and Jiggs! Jiggs .. what is that beautiful long tailed bird on your loft?

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

aneal said:


> I am planning on having no more than eight pigdeons at the most. The area I have in my yard will not be big enough for bunches. I was thinking maybe a loft that is 6ft by 4ft would be big enough to start with.One pair is what I'm going to begin with only after I feel I have a good home for them and have enough know- how to take care of them. I have read/heard that the first pair (having been raised at a different home) when let out they will "home" back to their original home. If this is true how do you keep any to start with unless you have a large cage they can exercise in. I want the birds to be able to fly without a cage. Thanks! Angie


If you just want to fly them around the yard, I personally would start with about 6 or 8 young birds. Then for the time being you don't have to worry about prisoners (old birds that you can't let out). Then at some point in the future you could build a small breeding loft and raise your own babies. Just a thought. Right now is the perfect time to find young birds. Everybody is raising them and will be for the next couple of months. Is your new place in Arkansas?


----------



## aneal

*Reply*

Hello. My new home is in Little Rock Arkansas. I have been trying to find some local pideon people but to no avail. I have been to the library twice now and there are no books on raising pidgeons just parrots and ect. I guess pidgeons aren't a common pet here? I will have to order some books and keep getting information from here and the internet. Thanks for the help! Angie


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Angie,

Try going to the AU site and click on the Find A Club link. You can also request pigeon information from them. Just send an e-mail to Deone at [email protected] and ask for their brochures.

http://www.pigeon.org/

Terry


----------



## Jiggs

check out this link for a fairy tale loft

http://www.pigeonplanet.com/


(TA - I am not sure of what it is, I see them now and again in the garden and took a snap which is why I have that pic of my loft )


----------



## pigeonpoo

Hi Angie,

I can only add advice from my own experience.....I too started with a 6x4' loft....within a month I got another 6x4' and now six months later I have just bought a 12x6'!! THINK BIG!!  I think it is best to buy some youngsters just weaned. That way you can train them to your loft, they will breed for you and you will not have to keep any captive.

'Poo


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Martin, 

I meant to comment before, but I really love your loft! It's not OVERLY large, but it's designed very well and has all the comforts that the pigeons would like. It's open, airy, and has lots of nest boxes, 2 separate entrances etc. 


Very well done!


----------



## stach_n_flash

when i see your pics i feel bad because mine dont have to much light but enogh to light up their pen ... the light comes from the vent ... my loft is new and not finished so maybe i can add something to bring in light but not a draft


----------



## Pigeon lower

btw its pigeons*


----------

